# leaving the rest behind



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

what does this say for the other imports out there









check out my ride


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride....love the off-roader  In the pic with your car after the burnout...was there something leaking from under the car?
Warning to everybody....to remain safe, dont go pass the first pic on page 6....trust me.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

the liquid under my car is antifreeze from where i did not have the cap sercured tightly


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh...ok


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride, always gotta love the black b13


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

andre said:


> *Nice ride....love the off-roader  In the pic with your car after the burnout...was there something leaking from under the car?
> Warning to everybody....to remain safe, dont go pass the first pic on page 6....trust me.  *


Them rims make the car kinda "high". 

Viewers beware page 6, you might "vomit" after viewing. Not a pleasant feeling Trust me.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

they 17 icw 12 spoke if anyone knows where i could get another set for a reasonable price please let me know


----------

